# Otto Winter-Hjelm



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Otto Winter-Hjelm was born in Christiana (Oslo), and studied in Leipzig and Berlin. During his career, he became a leading force in Norwegian music, establishing a music school in 1864 and founding the music Conservatory in Christiana with Edvard Grieg in 1866. He also served as organist for the Trinity Church in Oslo from 1874 to 1921 and music critic for Aftenposten from 1887 to 1913. Winter-Hjelm composed two symphonies and a number of cantata and songs for male chorus


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommend Listening:


----------

